# Frozen Bloodworms



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Can I feed them once/twice a week to Fronts, Peacocks, Trout Cichlids, and Leleupi--*No **Tropheus*.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Some people won't feed frozen bloodworms because of potential for bacteria and because they will increase metabolic waste and may thus promote algae growth. A very severe allergic reaction can build up in certain people as well, so many recommend wearing gloves or making sure you wash your hands well after handling.

I guess the main question would be "why?" and "why bloodworms in particular out of frozen food choices?" Do you feel they are not getting adequate nutrition or do you have bloodworms for other purposes?


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I did a search on this site and found this:

Here is a direct quote by Ad Konings, from his "Back to Nature Guide to Malawi Cichlids" 2nd edition, page 34-35:



> Many kinds of deep frozen fish food are available in pet shops. Not all of them are recommended for cichilds (or any other kind of fishes). Red mosquito larvae, one of the most popular frozen foods, are very bad and should not be fed to fishes. These larvae are found in the mud of stagnant pools and feed from the mud, including when this contains chemicals which are toxic to some fishes, especially to Malawi and Tanganyikan cichlids. Red mosquito larvae often occur in very acid water and since the larvae consist mostly of water such acid water is ingested by the fish. Malawi cichlids live in alkaline water and the feeding of red mosquito larvae may easily lead to so-called Malawi Bloat. The same problem exists when you feed your Malawians glass worms from acid water. Moreover red mosquito larvae induce allergic reactions in about 30% of persons coming in contact with them!


I wouldn't bother with them myself.


----------

